# Best guinea pig food sold in UK?



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

Pumpkin and Coconut are currently on Wagg Optimum, which is what the breeder was feeding them, and the one bag I bought in late October is only just about to run out!

I was wondering what the best food for guineas was, before I buy another bag of Wagg?


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

is that a muslie?
I use pets at home pellets,pellets are better as they tend to pick what they like out of muslie,burgess do a pellet as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd stick with the Wagg Optimum, it's a really good pellet food


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Personally I like Oxbow Cavy cuisine (or Performance for breeders). That's what I was using with the last pigs I had.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

A use science selective guinea pig pellets.
I know burgess excel is one of the best guinea foods out there.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wagg optimum is a really good pellet, however the pellets can be quite small so there is a teeny risk of getting lodged up nostrils when they go snuffling around.

I use burgess excell which is a really good pellet and a decent size but it is more expensive than the Wagg pellet.

Someone else mentioned science selective, just from browsing on different websites it seems to be more expensive again, but don't quote me on that. The piggies i've seen on it didn't seem to like it very much so I didn't pay much attention.

I would avoid muesli and go for a pellet everytime to prevent selective eating, although some people mix a small percentage of muesli into the main bulk of their pellet to provide a little bit of variety and reduce the price slightly.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no its a pellet, and is actually much better then PAH own brand :lol:

i would stick to wagg, it is one of the better pellets


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I seem to automatically avoid own brands anyway...no particular reason.


----------



## hannahbubble (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok thanks guys!

I didn't realise the wagg was so good, ill be sticking to it! 
It cost me around five quid for one bag which lasted just over two months so its great value as well. 

Kept in a plastic cereal container of course to keep it fresh.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

No muesli. Burgess Excel or Science Selective!


----------

